# Anyone fishing for cats through the ice



## ketch

Are any people fishing cats through the ice? I have had some success for channels through the ice, just wondering about you guys.


----------



## drjongy

We fish the Red and Red Lake rivers here in Grand Forks for walleye or whatever else will bite in the winter. We have never caught a catfish through the ice, but it would be fun. All we got this weekend were a couple Goldeye.


----------



## ketch

I have fished them a few times in the past and had some luck with channels, I was kinda curious on what luck other people were having.


----------



## mfreeman451

There is a thread on this very topic active right now on roughfish.com, with a link to another article I think that describes how some people are doing it. Anyways, the guys on RF say that the channel cats are pretty active and very fishable under ice.


----------



## triwithzinger

I was just wondering if anyone know's the condition of the ice thus far this year on the Red? I'm guessing this year will be touchy givin the high water this fall may have caused some uneven freezing. With the cold and snow recently, I suppose there will be some uneven freezing too.

Anyone know where & how they are biting? (Cats, walleyes, etc) I live south of the F/M area.


----------



## bluesman

I never heard of channels through the ice before. I have caught some bullheads when it was snowing. I would have never thought it was possible but I did it. I was bored. I always thought channels, flatheads, and yellow bellied bullheads were warm water biters. I mean hot summer fishing. I have heard of Blue cats in cold water before though.


----------



## MT_catter

A few members on montanacats.com have had some great success thru the ice check it out and maybe it'll answer some of your questions.


----------

